# New from JAI Making Waves



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Just An Illusion is proud to present our new offering for the Mini flying sub.

This kit includes a small vacuum-form base simulating the craft coming out of the water. 2 LED's for the headlights an electroluminescent disc for overhead lighting. switch and battery clip.

What better way to show off the new interior


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Sounds cool, How much and When will this be avalible?


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

azdacuda said:


> Sounds cool, How much and When will this be avalible?


The pre-order price will be $19.95 and I will have them in the store before the weekend is out


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't wait to see how the base will look with the Sub!..


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine should be here today, I cant wait to see this kit!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is what the base looks like after a little painting:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is the kit,







it includes two superbright leds for the spots, and al EL panel to light the interior. look how tiny the power supply for the EL sheet is!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm expecting mine today as well. 
I have to admit that I'm not too impressed with the sides of the water (it looks like blue jello) and think that they detract, so I'm planning to make a nice wooden frame to "encase" the water.
I'm very happy about lighing up the interior of the FS-1, too!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here she is all lit up...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is how the kit fits into the hull of the sub. Pretty elegant design.









I'll talk about the install in my "lil FS-1 thread.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

one more shot


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That looks pretty sharp, tho I can see where *Seaview* is coming from w/the sides of the water base looking a bit off. 

Great job so far, regardless!


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> That looks pretty sharp, tho I can see where *Seaview* is coming from w/the sides of the water base looking a bit off.
> 
> Great job so far, regardless!


That is what I like about it here. Ideas can be shared to build a good model.
But I am getting hungry for some blueberry jello for some reason.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice work Steve......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I will be using one of the multi-color flashing LED's for the reactor wall, like the ones I sent you.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kent: Thanks again for those! If I had half a brain I would have put one in.
All it would take is to punch holes in the reactor wall section of Henry's interior and bam!

Here is my take on "Ocean" effects...and you can't have an ocean without SALT.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Since I was the first kid on the block to get one of the ‘lil Flying Sub lighting kits, Gil at Just an illusion www.justanillusion.biz asked me to give you guys my review/impression of his lighting kit.

It comes in a little ziplock bag along with the nifty vacuformed “sea” base( to hide the wiring, power supply and switch) as well as to give the builder a cool little diorama.

Just an Illusion’s kit is engineered to go together without any soldering.
The leds are pre-wired and the rest of the electronics just twist together. (Gil includes 4 wire nuts to emphasize the plug and play design) 

Assembly begins with prepping the interior of the sub’s hull for light blocking.
I used a coat of flat black ,followed by a final coat of flat white inside both top and bottom hulls, keeping in mind to avoid paint buildup on the closely fitting hull edges.

After I had masked and painted the front viewport, I was ready to install/attach the spotlight leds. Gil recommends clear epoxy, I used thick white glue. Before attaching the leds, I fitted two pieces of snugly –fitting shrink wrap tubing to the body of the leds. 
I painted these black, (the only shrink wrap in my stash was clear) This again, is to help avoid light leaks I cut the forward edge of the shrink wrap to conform to the angle of the viewports that they were attaching to.

The next part of the assembly is to install the IL disk. This is simple, after establishing how it fits to the top of the sub, simply glue the disk to the top.( it fits around the included TSDS interior quite well) now I ran all six wires out of the tailhook slot in the bottom of the sub. In preparation for installing the Flying Sub on the ocean base, I used heat shrink tubing to keep all the wires nice and neat.. 

I tested the lighting at this point , and all was well.

The next involves cutting a hole for the wiring and for the on/off switch in the vacuformed base. Very easy. Due to the thinness of the base’s plastic, I made a switchplate out of sheet styrene. Now I painted the inside of the base, (I used Tamiya clear blue and green for the “surface”, then spray painted dark blue the rest of the inside of the base).

I hot glued the Flying Sub to the base, after the paint was dry. I installed and hooked up the electronics and added the on/off switch. 

It was then that I experienced a problem with the wiring, I noticed that in the “off”position, the 9 volt battery would get hot! I had obviously hooked it up incorrectly, I made a quick phone call to Gill, and I was back in business. 

Nice little light kit! It lets you show off the interior, and I like the inclusion of the “sea base” to hide all the electronics.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

I have got to get one of these kits.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

ham1963 said:


> I have got to get one of these kits.


Well, with what you get, you can't beat the price!

--Henry


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm playing around with a fog machine this week I'll post some new pics in a bit.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Henry knocked this one out of the ball park. Affordable, very cool and like I said before, plug and play.
Here is a pic of the wiring. Sorry guys,but I tried to get a shot of the wires coming out of the bottom of the sub, but the hot glue is doing a very good job of holding the FS to the base. What I did was: I combined the wires from the two leds ,then did the same with the wires for the IL sheet. I didn't need to cut or drill the sub's hull I just fed the wires out through the hole provided for the stand. Then I took heatshrink tubing and grouped the wires into two sections. 









I really want to do a second one to hang in the Seaview's docking bay...

Steve


----------

